# fishing lures



## RCO (Jun 22, 2012)

is a heatwave here so went for a couple swins at locations near the lake where bottles could of been thrown and also where people go fishing . no bottles of any value . but did find several fishing lures worth keeping . 
 in the picture is a Rapala ( almost brand new ) , a mepps and a silver williams a popular lure in canada . it cost at a bait shop in total around $ 20 to get these 3 lures new .


----------



## botlguy (Jun 22, 2012)

Definitely worth bringing home. Find me any FST and I'll send you a 5 dollar bill, any good Lucky Louie will get you a 10 dollar bill.


----------



## ironmountain (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice find. I wish I'd have kept all of my old Rapala. Had too many of them. Step-brother's father was a part owner in a sporting goods shop and everytime Rapala came out with new lures, we'd get a small brown bag full of them to test out.  I was more of a Texas rigged Mr Twister Phenom Worm guy so I just gave them away to friends.  I do have some old Hula Poppers/Jitterbugs/Little Cleos and the like....and a few old Jensen Luhr pieces..

 Love fishing tackle, new or old.


----------



## RCO (Jul 13, 2012)

unusual lure that i found when swimming in river near where i live , its called a bakken minnow . from what little i could find out about it ,, its made in japan and has salt water hooks . never seen one like it before but maybe company is out of business , could explain why so little info on it out there .


----------



## RCO (Aug 2, 2012)

found some more fishing lures during some recent swims , first 2 i found in river and lake near where i live , there both imitations of name brand lures , next 2 i found in gravenhurst . gold and red lure is a lucky strike lure and smaller one a mepps 2 .


----------



## botlguy (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm sure glad I never lose any lures.[8D][][][]


----------



## ironmountain (Aug 7, 2012)

DJ,  I haven't even thought about selling them etc..
  That is my favorite night time bass lure also. 

 On the lake I grew up on, we'd take the canoe out and just float around bumping docks with the Phenom Worms for bass all day.  At night we'd put the Hula Poppers and Jitterbugs on and bump docks with those. Then on weekends we'd pull the bass boat out for local tourneys.
 Jitterbugs are scary lol.  that calming blub blub blub and then hearing a sound like a toilet flushing when a bass jumps and slams it.  I'll have to look at the ones I have.  
 I think I have a large black, a small black(love the fat body on the smaller ones), a yellow one and a white with red head one. I'll dig them out and see what I have.  Wish I wasn't 8hrs from home.  I have tackle boxes full of nothing but Lil' Cleos, spinner baits, Jitterbugs, worms and Hula Poppers.  Might have to see if mom will drive over to dad's (now step-brother's, since dad passed in 03) house and snag them for me...


----------



## tftfan (Aug 8, 2012)

We found a few..  I know we have more around here someplace ! []


----------



## RCO (Aug 11, 2012)

went for another swim in gravenhurst , didn't find much in terms of bottles but found 2 older mepps lures that i though were neat . both had been in the water for a long time , the hook completely rusted off the one and almost on the other . the red one is a mepps 3 and silver is mepps 3 as well , but haven't seen a mepps before that had a blue round centre .


----------



## botlguy (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey Guys. I'm assuming we're all guys, I don't remember seeing any posts from Gals. Anyway, there is a story with this lure. 

 My Son and I were out early one morning, early in the year in a Pike Tournement on Lake Coeur d' Alene up here in northern Idaho. It is a cast and retrieve deal. On one cast I hooked something solid that gave a little and pulled back a few times. We have some 30 pounders in there so I thought I had a Winner. Turns out it was this lure, attached to about 100 yards of 10 pound test monofiliment. We ended up not catching anything except Small Mouth Bass that entire day.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 11, 2012)

One more story and picture. Thanks for listening, no one else does.

 I was setting up to launch my boat on Lake Pend Oreille (pronounced Ponderay), again here in the Panhandle of Idaho, to fish for Lake Trout A.K.A.  Mackinaw and Kamloops or Girard Strain Rainbow trout. I was in the boat arranging gear, picked up my rod, which had this Rapala lure attached, when it caught on my seat cover. The rod was bent double wedged between the gunwale and steering wheel. After unsuccessfully trying to unhook it, too much pressure, I reached for my knife, cut the cloth which released the lure allowing the following hook (the one shown cut) to bury itself in the top of my right index finger securely under a tendon. I dropped the knife, struggled for the long nosed pliers & tried to cut the large shank of the treble hook, left handed, (Iâ€™m right handed) which was a real effort in that situation with what I had at hand. As I cut the hook shank, the Rapala flung upward like a released arrow, but I was free of this bow tight line. On the way up the tail treble hook snatched the brim of my hat as it flew by like it had been cast. I was a little shaky by then. Figuring I would just push the point of the hook through the skin and remove the remainder of the hook, and not being able to do that with a treble hook, I cut the single shank in the only place I could, too close to the skin. When I cut through the hook the end disappeared into the now swelling flesh of my finger. I tried to retrieve the hook to no avail; it was out of sight but not out of mind. 

 All this time my 3 fishing companions were looking on from outside the boat, one about to heave, the other two paralyzed in fear (or something). This entire scene took no more than a minute or two. At this point my hand was swelling badly, bleeding all over the place and hurting like heck. I told the others to get ready to launch which we did. While still tied up to the dock, the others talked me into going to the Emergency Room. After reluctantly agreeing I insisted that they go ahead fishing and I would return. 

 The first place I went (15 miles from the launch site) was to one of those afterhours clinics which was closed. It was 7:30 A.M. The second place I went was similar but they were open. The Doctor on duty harangued me the entire time he was searching for the hook for not coming in with the entire lure, or at least the entire hook, attached so he could see it. Well,,, he hadn't been there & I didn't try to explain. He was NOT successful at removing the remnants of the hook so he sewed me back up and told me to go away. 

 After leaving there I drove back to the launch site, called my fishing partner and met them at the dock. After an entire day of fishing we had caught only three trout and a BIG DUMMY. The next Monday, we had been fishing on a Friday, I visited my long time family physician who, after he stopped laughing, suggested I go to a hand specialist as he believed this was serious. It turns out it was, as the surgery revealed that the hook had embedded itself under a tendon and nerve and if I had even nicked those with the barb I would have been in BIG trouble. 3 weeks of recovery.

 This picture shows the lure with the cut seat cover attached to the leading hook, the second hook that was cut and I removed the tail hook so I can display the lure and regale the throng of people who gather constantly and continually to hear this amazing tale. The piece of the hook taken from my figure resides in a place of honor, in a plastic bag next to the lure which caught a 250 pound Stupid Fish.


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow Jim, that was quite a fishing/scar story. I didn't know fishing hooks could get that deep, good thing you got help.   I know quite a bit about deep splinters from being a builder, as I have one that requires surgery also.  It's still in my finger after a year now, guess it's not going anywhere soon.


----------

